# Friday, September 8th Blast in Malegaon



## sysfilez (Sep 9, 2006)

Who are the people behind the killing of innocent muslims? Is it the Christian Militants, Hindu Militants or the Muslim Militants?


----------



## mehulved (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Friday, September 8th Mumbai Blast*

Why do you want to classify these terrorists on basis of relegion, cast, creed or whatever. They are plain and simple terrorists.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Friday, September 8th Mumbai Blast*

Get your facts right.  The blast took place in Malegaon, not Mumbai.

Militants are religious infidels, in my opinion.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 9, 2006)

OK I have edited the thread title now. Just overlooked it earlier.


----------



## mediator (Sep 9, 2006)

Never heard of Hindu terrorists or terrorist groups except for one and thats veerappan ! As for christian terrorists we have one and only Bush. But he likes to terrorise countries straight away instead of small places like Malegaon.



			
				sysfilez said:
			
		

> Who are the people behind the killing of innocent muslims?



Why are u asking us this?? Lets wait for the CBI inquiries and reports instead of forming our own opinion. Neways everybody here kows which country is behind this. Lets wait for results still. I think the results of the enquiries wont surprise us!


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 9, 2006)

@ mediator
total support GW Bush is de one and only terrorist in de world. he terrorises and bullies everyone.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 9, 2006)

No, none of the above.

Must be either the jain millitants, the parsi militants, the scientology militants or the sikh militants.

But personally I think the people involved are the atheist militants.

<sarcastic grin>


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 9, 2006)

@ilugd
rightly said. miltancy has no religion.


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 9, 2006)

Condolences to the victims and their families.

It is again pathetic to see our PM/HM's reaction, maintain harmony...the terrorists are trying to destroy the fabric of this nation but we will not be cowed down by these acts...blah-blah-blah. Arre, kuchh karoge ki bhashan hi dete rahoge. The question is what is GoI doing to prevent such terror attacks, why is PM giving such a bhaav to Musharraf (by meeting him in NAM summit) when he is butchering Baluchis in Baluchistan, and still not doing anything concrete to reverse their policy of bleeding India through thousand cuts.


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 9, 2006)

IMHO, the timing of blasts conveniently sync with the Narco-analysis videos
of Telgi aired on news channels. Could it be that some innocents lost their
lives only because our 'political leaders' wanted to take public attention away
from the aired video footage, as daughter of Powar has filed nomination for RS?

BTW, where did she earn her (declared) 42 crores from, being only a 'social worker'?
It's time to establish a secret rebellion squad and kill these scumbags in benefit
of our country. I'm sure even military would support such a move against these traitors.
__________


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Why are u asking us this?? Lets wait for the CBI inquiries and reports instead of forming our own opinion. Neways everybody here kows which country is behind this. Lets wait for results still. I think the results of the enquiries wont surprise us!


CBI? Its only job is to save politicians' arses, nothing else. It's arguably one of
the worst investigation services in the World, and should be abolished once and
for all. What we need is an intelligence agency as effective and brutal as CIA or
Mossad, and a secret police like the German Nazi SS.


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 9, 2006)

But Even if we Abolish CBI it will just be title name changing. Now what we call those bunch of investegators is up to us.
  And about chaning those very people working ...they are going to be replaced by same people.
  What we need is more Autonomy and power for CBI. Way above any Politician,....


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 9, 2006)

CBI is inherently corrupt. They've not achieved anything worth a mention.
I'm not only suggesting a formal name change ceremony. The whole bureaucracy
in India must be revamped and restructured. As long as these politicians are
in power, they won't ever grant CBI an autonomy. They're even "telling" the
Supreme Court not to interfere with their decisions.


----------



## mediator (Sep 9, 2006)

@yamaraj....Thats right the string of CBI are controlled by govt. But that doesnt necessary means CBI is weak. Just remove the dirty politics and u'll find everything extremely powerful just like MOSSAD.
Its similar situation where most army men of our country wish to destroy Pakistan after hearing about terrorist strikes...but cant do anything without any govt orders and if they do they'll be court marshalled! 
So u see instead blaming the CBI blame the politicians!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 19, 2006)

Blaming the Politicians is not going to help. Ok Freshseasons, mediator,Yamaraj etc from Thinkdigit/forum blames Politicians.And what happens besides few giggles from some members and lots of wasted key strokes.
    And imagine the scenario .Army bombs Pakistan without caring the politicians...it retilates we go into war...India Nukes Karachi , Islamabad and pakistan strikes back by nuking Mumbai ,Delhi Chennai...THE END
  Comone we should understand that We already lost the chance to settle all Deals with Pakistan when we won 2 wars against them and when they where not nuclear power. Dont compare that situation with the present one now.
  We Definatly need to do one thing first. Take away the CBI from teh hands of Politicians and give it sole Autonomy with power to arrest and have the person before Court in 24 hrs. Thats all we need. Hmmmm only if the politicians would relent.


----------



## mediator (Sep 19, 2006)

@freshseasons..........I guess ur undermining the strength of India's military! One thng I tell u, if India nukes first, then Pakistan wont be alive to retaliate back! So forget about "THE END"!


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 20, 2006)

ever heard of a Hindu militant!!!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 20, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> ever heard of a Hindu militant!!!


   yaaa ha ha ha ; seen him at Malegaon Blast !


----------

